# Kenjuro's HO Layout (1st Layout ever!)



## Kenjuro4449

Hello everyone,

I have loved trains since I was like a day old and now I finally have the space to build a layout. I already have a 8 x 4 table built and a few tracks on it but I am going to re-do everything this weekend.

I am going to stick to Southern Pacific, Amtrak and BNSF.... even though I have other trains already like UP and also a LIMA Shinkansen.

I will post pics of my progress.

I really hope to learn a lot from everyone here.


----------



## DT&I

welcome to the forum. a lot of us are just now getting back into the hobby


----------



## sstlaure

I rode the Shinkansen from Osaka to Hiroshima. Man what a train....Welcome to the site.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

sstlaure said:


> I rode the Shinkansen from Osaka to Hiroshima. Man what a train....Welcome to the site.


I did too back in 2007 from Tokyo to Nagoya.
Loved it!


----------



## Kenjuro4449

OK Everyone,

Here are some pictures of what I have to play with.
I have somewhat of a layout already but want to add some scenery to it.













I'll keep updating this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## timlange3

Hi Kenjuro, as a thought, if you took your 4' x 8' and cut it up into 1' x 8' strips and then joined the ends you would have a 9' x 9' with a 7' x 7' opening in the middle. You could then put two sides against a wall. This would give you larger radius turns for your long equipment. Here is an example what it may look like, http://hogrr.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kenjuro4449

timlange3 said:


> Hi Kenjuro, as a thought, if you took your 4' x 8' and cut it up into 1' x 8' strips and then joined the ends you would have a 9' x 9' with a 7' x 7' opening in the middle. You could then put two sides against a wall. This would give you larger radius turns for your long equipment. Here is an example what it may look like, http://hogrr.blogspot.com/


The idea of a 9x9 layout is nice and the link you shared was very helpful to see what you were talking about, I just don't have the room for a 9x9 layout right now.
But now you got me thinking of doing 4x4 on two ends and a nice straight way connecting them in the middle.

I'll see if I can find a pic to better explain myself.


----------



## timlange3

My thought was if you had enough room to walk around a 4'x8', a 9'x9' would probably fit inside the walls. Of course with extra cuts you could go to a 6'x10' or something. Better if mention how much space you have, doors, windows, and such too.


----------



## DT&I

looks like a good start


----------



## Davidfd85

Hey could you let me know if either of the Thomas trains are DCC and where you got them from. I'm looking for one for my layout and Grandsons.

Thanks

David


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Davidfd85 said:


> Hey could you let me know if either of the Thomas trains are DCC and where you got them from. I'm looking for one for my layout and Grandsons.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


The Thomas set is NOT DCC, I got it from www.Modeltrainstuff.com a while back.
Around $80.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Started taking the table back to step one.
I have so much in mind but 4x8 does not seem like enough room.






I have a few Union Pacific Locomotives and 3 passenger cars that I might be putting up on ebay soon.

I'll try my best to work on the layout next weekend.

Thanks.


----------



## Sasha

What are those two U.P. models in the pictures? Are those trains the models you plan on auctioning? Looks like an F-7 and maybe an SD60?


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Sasha said:


> What are those two U.P. models in the pictures? Are those trains the models you plan on auctioning? Looks like an F-7 and maybe an SD60?


Those are the 2 locomotives that I will be auctioning + 3 passenger cars, a Dummy locomotive and also 3 UP cabooses.

I don't know the exact model of locomotive, I am just now starting to learn them.

I do now that the rounded nose locomotive is a bachmann and that the 3 passenger cars are Athearn.

I Will post a pic of the LOT when I get home from work.

The bigger locomotive runs well when it feels like it and the Bachmann locomotive has a drive shaft that comes off when at high speeds.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Sasha said:


> What are those two U.P. models in the pictures? Are those trains the models you plan on auctioning? Looks like an F-7 and maybe an SD60?


Here are the pics of the UP stuff that I might be putting up on Ebay.



The middle one is a "Dummy"





Thanks.


----------



## Sasha

Looks like an EMD FP-45, not sure about the dummy, maybe an EMD GP-50 High-nose, and an EMD F7A.


----------



## norgale

Morning Ken and glad to have you with us on the forum. Your layout looks fine and tweaking is an ongoing process so take your time with it. We all make changes as we go along so don't worry about taking a chance here and there. Just try it and see what happens. Always good to run the trains awhile before you tack down the track. That way it's easy to change. Nice rolling stock too. I love the BNSF diesels. We like lots of pictures so post all you want. 
Looks like your in a garage so maybe you'd have room for another 4x8 section at an "L" shape. Now that would give you a ton more room.Pete


----------



## ZebraCakez

What layout would be complete without a Supra and a Skyline getting set to duke it out. 

Looks good, your off to an awesome start. Welcome to the site!


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.
I've liked trains since I was little but now is when I have the room for it and also my wife is being very supportive of my hobby.

I also have one of my friends from work getting the train bug.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Hello everyone, 

Not much happened on the layout this weekend.
Went to hobby town USA in Fresno and picked up the 2% Incline foam.
This should help me make the elevation needed for the backside of my layout.


----------



## norgale

That inclined foam always looked interesting but I've never tried it. Guess I always had a problem with how to hold the track and roadbed on the foam. Looks like you have to use glue as the foam certainly won't hold a tack or nail for very long. However it's easy to reform the foam, looks like the perfect answer to raising a track and is pretty strong so it has to be worth a shot. Pete


----------



## Kenjuro4449

OK everyone, 

Here is my layout update.

Put up a few shelves and also finished laying out the track how I want I want it to "Finally" be.















Hope everyone enjoys the pics, I know I'm enjoying working on my layout.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

What's up everyone?

So I am having a hard time deciding on what to use to make the 2% incline foam stick to the table. I've read so many different ways. of course I don't want to go buy a $20 glue when I don't need to.

What do you guys recommend?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sstlaure

Alene's tacky glue. $5 for a BIG bottle at Walmart.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

sstlaure said:


> Alene's tacky glue. $5 for a BIG bottle at Walmart.


Thanks!

I will get some this weekend.


----------



## norgale

Any of the white glues (Elmers) and the yellow construction glues (Titebond lll ) will work and won't react with the foam. Put some weights on the foam and leave it for an hour or so. It won't move and you can peel it up with a knife if you have to. Glue the roadbed to the foam with the same stuff. Pete


----------



## Kenjuro4449

norgale said:


> Any of the white glues (Elmers) and the yellow construction glues (Titebond lll ) will work and won't react with the foam. Put some weights on the foam and leave it for an hour or so. It won't move and you can peel it up with a knife if you have to. Glue the roadbed to the foam with the same stuff. Pete


Sounds good!
Glue the road bed and then use the tacks to hold the track down?
or should I glue that on as well?


----------



## norgale

You'll need to experiment with that Ken. I don't see how pins or nails can hold the roadbed to the foam as it just doesn't have enough body for that. Glue is probably the best way to hold the two together but I have never used foam for the track so I have no experience with that. Pete


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Very interested in your progress. Hope to see more updates soon!

-J.


----------



## Locodub

Looking good so far. Definitely looking forward to more updates.


----------



## wvgca

i used dap alex to hold the foam to the table, and some PL200, and same dap alex for track to foam, no roadbed ..and long dressmakers t pins to hold the track until the glue set ... worked okay ..


----------



## Kenjuro4449

3 day weekend coming up, might spend a few hours on the layout.
I had a good track setup and I started making changes and now I am back to step one, So some track work is happening.
I really want to see my layout running with atleast 3 trains at the same time (Not DCC) but ofcourse the main priority this weekend is spending some quality time with my wife.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Why is this pink 4x8 Foam so hard to find?
I tried Lowe's..... Negative.
I tried Home Depot.... Negative.


----------



## Bone1977

The green stuff, Lowe's house brand, works just as well. It is extruded.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Bone1977 said:


> The green stuff, Lowe's house brand, works just as well. It is extruded.


You mean this one?

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

I couldn't find a green one.

Thanks.


----------



## sstlaure

You want the Extruded Polystyrene sheet. Sometimes pink, blue or green. NOT the expanded white stuff.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_304090-210-...1&currentURL=?Ntt=insulation+sheet&facetInfo=


----------



## Kenjuro4449

sstlaure said:


> You want the Extruded Polystyrene sheet. Sometimes pink, blue or green. NOT the expanded white stuff.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_304090-210-...1&currentURL=?Ntt=insulation+sheet&facetInfo=


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Bone1977

Yeah, that is what I was going to link. It comes in 1/2 inch, 1 inch, and 2 inch I believe. If you cannot find it just track down the guy working by the panel cutter and he can get it for you. They can also cut it down if you want it is smaller sheets.


----------



## Big Ed

Kenjuro4449 said:


> Thank you!!!!


I see a lot more room for you.
Get the car out of there! 

There is never enough room........maybe you should have went with N?


----------



## Big Ed

timlange3 said:


> Hi Kenjuro, as a thought, if you took your 4' x 8' and cut it up into 1' x 8' strips and then joined the ends you would have a 9' x 9' with a 7' x 7' opening in the middle. You could then put two sides against a wall. This would give you larger radius turns for your long equipment. Here is an example what it may look like, http://hogrr.blogspot.com/


Tim, I see more room for you to add on in the center?
It looks like you could add another 12" or 8" or 6" around the inside. 
If not for train track, for scenery and the likes?
Looks like usable space waiting to be used?


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Looks like Lowe's will try to special order the 4x8 foam for me.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Just got a phone call from LOWE's and they cannot get that foam to CA due to some BS with the state.

I really don't want to use that white foam but it looks like it's my only choice right now.


----------



## rhfil

Where in California are you? I just checked a Lowes in San Francisco and they had 2" Dow Styrofoam which is what you want.


----------



## norgale

Kenjuro your Lowes just doesn't want to handle a one item order or maybe they have to buy a whole bunch to get the one for you. There's nothing wrong with the white expanded foam on your layout except that it's a little messy when you have to cut it. Keeping a vacuum cleaner handy fixes that pretty quick. Use Liquid Nails for gluing to it or any Elmers type glue.Always worked for me. If you can't get two inch get two one inch pieces and glue them together around the edges. Actually I don't understand what the big deal is about using foam anyway. I don't use it at all any more except for some hills or a mountain here and there. Pete


----------



## Magic

Try Home Depot, that's where I got mine. 
It's Owens Corning Foanular. It's purple stuff.
But I'm in Nevada

Magic


----------



## gator do 65

Pete,
I agree about the foam, I use cardboard & 1x4's on plywood. Works great and easy to change!
P.S. its free!


----------



## norgale

Bet there's no foam at Wunderland in Germany. It doesn't get any bigger than that. Pete


----------



## Kenjuro4449

rhfil said:


> Where in California are you? I just checked a Lowes in San Francisco and they had 2" Dow Styrofoam which is what you want.


I'm in Hanford.
3 hours drive for Foam doesn't sound like a good idea.

I think I might just go with the white foam and have the vacuum ready.
We did just get a new one, might as well use it.

New pics coming soon.


----------



## rhfil

You are correct. Apparently Styrofoam must be banned in California. I would go to the Lowes or the local lumber yard and ask them what they have for expanded polystyrene. Do not get the stuff with foil in the face as you will be paying extra for it and it probably will not work. There is a Lowe's nearby which has something for garage door insul but it seems expensive unless it is enough to do an entire door. Item #222457 insulfoam is available in the Visalia stores. But I would call the local lumberyard and ask them what they have.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

What's going on everyone?

I've been away from my layout but this weekend my wife and I did some changes on it, just missing some support on some of the elevated tracks.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Working on the Layout this afternoon.

Does Anyone know of a good Model store in Miami or Key West?


----------



## gator do 65

Kenjurro,

What's your min. radius?


----------



## wingnut163

Kenjuro4449 said:


> Working on the Layout this afternoon.
> 
> Does Anyone know of a good Model store in Miami or Key West?


thats a long way to travel for a hobby store.

any ways the last time i was in key west it was only 3 blocks long,one and a half wide (people/stores)

i would not want to go there now.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

gator do 65 said:


> Kenjurro,
> 
> What's your min. radius?


You mean on my layout or in real life?
I live in central CA but due to work travel I move around a lot.
That's why I ask about Miami and Key West.

I like going to Sacramento (Roseville), They have a nice train store up there.


----------



## gator do 65

LOL, the layout. Hows that 6 axle loco like them?


----------



## Kenjuro4449

gator do 65 said:


> LOL, the layout. Hows that 6 axle loco like them?


I have 15 /18 and 22.
I don't run the big locomotives on the 15.


----------



## gator do 65

Thank you Sir, Now I just need some SD's


----------



## Fire21

Ken, did you get the foam thing worked out?

I did a bunch of internet research about various foam boards. I found that extruded polystyrene is just that, no matter what the color. Everyone here talks of pink and blue...what I found locally was yellow. I searched construction sites and dumpsters and finally found some blue, brought it home, and it's the same stuff as the yellow. Just the other day I found a scrap of pink...same stuff. Reading this post, I see there's purple also...I bet it's the same stuff. Color seems to depend on manufacturer choice.

I'm using sewing pins to hold my track to the foam/roadbed. It's purely experimental, just to see how it works. If it turns out badly, I can always come back and glue it down. But with my layout being in a state of construction with changes now and then, the pins allow track movement without any trouble.

Good luck with your layout!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Fire21 said:


> Ken, did you get the foam thing worked out?
> 
> I did a bunch of internet research about various foam boards. I found that extruded polystyrene is just that, no matter what the color. Everyone here talks of pink and blue...what I found locally was yellow. I searched construction sites and dumpsters and finally found some blue, brought it home, and it's the same stuff as the yellow. Just the other day I found a scrap of pink...same stuff. Reading this post, I see there's purple also...I bet it's the same stuff. Color seems to depend on manufacturer choice.
> 
> I'm using sewing pins to hold my track to the foam/roadbed. It's purely experimental, just to see how it works. If it turns out badly, I can always come back and glue it down. But with my layout being in a state of construction with changes now and then, the pins allow track movement without any trouble.
> 
> Good luck with your layout!!:smilie_daumenpos:


No, no luck in my area with the foam.
My wife and I are going to keep pressign forward with the Layout. The goal is to have it looking nice by Father's day.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Hey what's up everyone?

So I went on my Florida trip and couldn't find the pick foam.

Not letting that be a show stopper, My wife and I worked on the layout this weekend and this is how its looking.

www.youtube.com/embed/iQCcv2IiAhw

www.youtube.com/embed/ipCeRcGJMfI

Thanks.


----------



## Magic

Looking pretty good. :thumbsup:
It's nice when you can finally get a train running. :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## norgale

Looks great Ken. I like the mountain and tunnel. Are you using DC or DCC? I always like the BNSF engines with that color scheme. Pete


----------



## Kenjuro4449

DC, This is our first layout so we're just learning.
Whenever we move up to a bigger table then it will be DCC.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Wife started painting the Mountain today!!!!


----------



## Kenjuro4449

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW6lJXuRacc

Here you go guys/gals.

Please give me some feedback on what you liked and on what we could be doing better.


----------



## norgale

Looks great Ken. Something missing there though. Oh ya! The trains. Ha! pete


----------



## mustangcobra94

Kenjuro4449 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW6lJXuRacc
> 
> Here you go guys/gals.
> 
> Please give me some feedback on what you liked and on what we could be doing better.


looks good:thumbsup: real nice job on the lake. the risers on your main you could fill the holes in and make it look like a retaining wall or make some rock molds. so it looks like a cliff.


----------



## mustangcobra94

at least if you want to see trains run all you have to do is step outside of your garage !


----------



## Kenjuro4449

mustangcobra94 said:


> at least if you want to see trains run all you have to do is step outside of your garage !


Yes I can, That's the San Joaquin line here in California.
Amtrak all day long and mainly BNSF freight trains.
I know the time of the day by the trains that pass by.
I have Amtrak's schedule on lockdown!


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Hello everyone,

Here is a new update video on the layout.
I actually have trains running on this one.
It was done with my phone so I apologize in advance for the crappy editing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IUTy5ppUHY

Thanks for your comments and feedback.


----------



## DonR

Great train show, Ken.

I agree, that Bachmann F is a great puller, but Bachmann's
GPs are even better. I have 2 in consist and so far I haven't
had a long enough train to wheel slip 'em.

Don


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Taking some Layout Pics during the weekend.
I have $150 to play with and don't know what to buy.

I want to get rid of all my Tyco / Life-like stuff.
I'll be posting on eBay and maybe after they sell I can have more $ to play with.


----------



## norgale

Put a hundred with it and buy Southern stock. Pete


----------



## Kenjuro4449

norgale said:


> Put a hundred with it and buy Southern stock. Pete


Really?

what is the code for Southern Stock?


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Ok fellow hobbyist.

Here are some pictures.

























Hobby Desk




old layout


New Layout
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW6lJXuRacc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IUTy5ppUHY

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Big Ed

Nice job on the mountain. :smilie_daumenpos:
Did you guys think about adding a stream and waterfall cascading down into the lake?









I did this quickly, I do see a nice crevice on the left side over there in your video, just carve in the stream a little then add a little waterfall?

Or on the right side you could do it too, though you have to add a boulder over the tunnel to stop the river from coming down over the tunnel. ( the brown blob is a boulder I added.) 

Speaking over the top of the tunnel. (rivet,rivet, rivet) 
I would add something there anyway. As the way it looks if it was a real tunnel and you got a soaking rainstorm that tunnel would be a waterfall by the looks of it. Unusable, but of course it won't ever rain on your mountain.

Just a thought, I think the crevice on the left would be a good spot. I only saw a quick shot of it but I saw a nice spot somewhere over there.

Only a thought, looking good. :smokin::thumbsup:

You bought the house because of the trains running by?


----------



## norgale

Kenjuro4449 said:


> Really?
> 
> what is the code for Southern Stock?


The code is SO. You put in $250 to start and then you can have automatic buys every month or just send in what you want when you want. You set it up however you want it. Leave the dividends in for more shares so the thing has compounded growth. The Mellon Bank handles this for Southern. A good retirement fund. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

I will take that (silence) as a no. 
OK. hwell:


----------



## Kenjuro4449

big ed said:


> I will take that (silence) as a no.
> OK. hwell:


Sorry Big Ed, My wife really liked your idea but she is planning our daughters 1st birthday party.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Hey What's going on everyone?
Sorry that I have not updated this thread in a while.
Family comes first.

Anyhow, My wife and I put some hours into the layout this past weekend and this is how its looking.























What do you guys think???
Feedback is always good.

Thanks!


----------



## Fire21

Very nice...love the daylight train!!


----------



## Magic

Starting to shape up pretty nice. :smilie_daumenpos:
I do however see a big collision in the near future. :laugh: 

Magic


----------



## norgale

I think you got one heck of a lot of railroading going on there. Any time you can run three trains at once is fun time and this configuration is challenging. Plenty of room for new buildings and the whole thing just looks great. Nice work. Pete


----------



## Kenjuro4449

norgale said:


> I think you got one heck of a lot of railroading going on there. Any time you can run three trains at once is fun time and this configuration is challenging. Plenty of room for new buildings and the whole thing just looks great. Nice work. Pete


Thanks!
Yes, running 3 trains with 2 power packs is challenging.
My wife helps me with the switches, they're not wired yet.


----------



## norgale

Even if the turnouts were wired it would still be confusing. Do you have a picture of the tunnel? I can't see where the track goes after the 90 degree crossing. Somewhere along there it looks like two trains have to use the same track and that's where things could get dicey. I have a spot on the BGC that works the same way and if I get confused and throw the wrong turnout then it's collision time.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

norgale said:


> Even if the turnouts were wired it would still be confusing. Do you have a picture of the tunnel? I can't see where the track goes after the 90 degree crossing. Somewhere along there it looks like two trains have to use the same track and that's where things could get dicey. I have a spot on the BGC that works the same way and if I get confused and throw the wrong turnout then it's collision time.




This picture shows the tracks after the 90 degree cross. Big engines cannot go through the curve. Its a slow turn for all the others.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Sorry I've been out of it for a while, New Pictures will be posted this weekend with all the XMAS gifts.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

So I have not had time to take more pics of the layout. Crappy part is that I got some new locomotives and they all require 22" radius minimum and I have 18". So now I have to redo some of my turns. I also Got a Bachmann EZ Track switch for my birthday that doesn't work. I am trying to get it working but Youtube is not helping.


----------



## norgale

So what engines did you get? Pictures please.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Sorry I have been away from the hobby for a while but I was able to get some short videos with my phone.

I had to put 22" radius turns so my SP-6051 and 4449 would run.
Hope you guys like it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KlnExx5BRU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J71aJgvlM0


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Who's riding on ACELA from NEW YORK to PHI next month????

<------- THIS GUY!


----------



## Fire21

I think it looks good, Kenjuro. Your wider turns make for more realism. That must be a rich town...all the cars are expensive super cars!! The airport must be nearby the tracks, since we heard a plane go by...nice sound effects!


----------



## Kenjuro4449

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqGThvZuKQ0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3ZBDiCkTHs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrOO8rveq9I

3 new videos.

I need to work on the elevated track. Inside the tunnel the AUTO-RACKS rub.

Please comment. Feedback is always appreciated.


----------



## Fire21

You have some very nice motive power, but I love that PA diesel!!!

What do you have in mind for the elevated track? Are you going to blend it into the scenery as rock ridges, or what?

In the first video, there is a shot where your track is right against the edge of the layout. Is your facia going to come up a bit over the edge to prevent derailments from going to the floor?

It's a nice lake, but they make a material called Water Effects. You might consider using some to add a few ripples to the surface...right now it's a bit too smooth.

I like what you've done, though...nice layout.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Thanks Fire21.


----------

